# Samyang Announces 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/samyang-announces-10mm-f2-8-ed-as-ncs-cs-lens/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/samyang-announces-10mm-f2-8-ed-as-ncs-cs-lens/">Tweet</a></div>
Samyang has announced a bunch of mirrorless lenses, as well as a 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens for Canon.</p>
<p><strong>Product Overview</strong>

The Canon EF mount Samyang 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens is a prime, manual focus wide-angle lens designed specifically for use with APS-C-sized image sensors. Providing a 35mm-equivalent focal length of 16mm and a broad 105.9° angle of view, this lens is ideally suited for interior, architectural, and landscape photography applications. One extra-low dispersion element and two aspherical elements have been incorporated into the optical design to minimize chromatic aberrations and distortion in order to produce sharper images. Additionally, a nano crystal anti-reflection coating system (NCS) has been applied to lens elements in order to reduce surface reflections and prevent lens flare and ghosting for improved light transmission and more contrast-rich imagery.</p>
<p>The price of the lens is $529 USD and will be available on March 25, 2014.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024852-REG/samyang_10mm_f_2_8_ed_as.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Samyang 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens for Canon at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p>Press release after the break…</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>From Samyang: </strong>The prototype version of the Samyang 10mm f/2.8 was first presented at Photokina 2012. Since then, intensive work to improve the lens and to achieve the highest possible optical quality while reducing its footprint. The result of this work is presented today lens Samyang 10mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS CS, which in terms of performance and capabilities can successfully compete with the best wide-angle designs available on the market.</p>
<p>Samyang 10mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS CS is a great tool to photograph interiors, architecture and landscapes. It offers an exceptionally wide field of view, ranging 109.5 degree and linear imaging performance. It features a wide f/2.8 aperture for shooting in low light conditions. It can therefore be successfully used in sports photography and reportage. The optical design of the lens consists of 14 elements divided into 10 groups, which include 2 AS aspherical lenses and one ED glass with a very low coefficient of dispersion. Also, the lens has gained a permanent hood to allow for its compact dimensions and to reduce weight by almost 160 grams from the prototype stage.</p>
<p>Samyang 10mm 1:2.8 ED AS NCS CS is the first lens produced by Samyang Optics, which uses nano-crystalline anti-reflective coating. It is characterized by lower reflectance than the shell (U) MC, and the process of applying for a better fit to the structure of the lens surface. The benefits of using nanocrystalline coatings are: much better light transmission, greater resistance to glare and higher contrast, which positively affects the optical resolution of the lens.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jimenezphoto (Mar 21, 2014)

What happened to their "first autofocus lens"?????


----------



## SilverSnake (Mar 21, 2014)

jimenezphoto said:


> What happened to their "first autofocus lens"?????



Wasn't that their 35mm one?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2014)

For all those who have been asking for a UWA prime lens specifically designed for APSC, here it is ... but the price is not competitive for a manual lens, I guess it might come down in a few months.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 21, 2014)

Wasn't this lens announced a while ago? What am I missing?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 21, 2014)

What happened to the pricing Samyang? :-\ I see no reason for an APSC lens 10mm be much more expensive than a 14mm lens FULL FRAME.  For that price the new 10mm F2.8 should have autofocus. :-[


----------



## noncho (Mar 21, 2014)

I was waiting for this lens almost a year...
But now I got EF-M 11-22 IS STM with very good image quality, AF, IS and zoom. It's smaller, cheaper and usable with 55mm filters. 
Thank you for making me waiting, Samyang


----------



## slclick (Mar 21, 2014)

Their past is their future. Great 'story'


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 21, 2014)

I looked up prices for Rokinon, and discovered that I can buy two lenses (14mm F2.8 + other 8mm F3.5) for the approximate price of the new 10mm F2.8. :-[


----------



## LuCoOc (Mar 21, 2014)

I waited for such a lens for a very long time.

But a this price I rather take the Canon 10-22. AF + Zoom at lower price and same weight and size.

If it comes down to about 350€ I might get one.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 21, 2014)

If this is designed for APS-C-sized image sensors, wouldn't this be an EF-S mount? Or this would still fit an EF mount and just not take up the entire sensor? Anyhow, it's pretty expensive for a specialty lens. I agree that the price will go down.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 21, 2014)

bereninga said:


> If this is designed for APS-C-sized image sensors, wouldn't this be an EF-S mount? Or this would still fit an EF mount and just not take up the entire sensor? Anyhow, it's pretty expensive for a specialty lens. I agree that the price will go down.


Samyang 10mm is designed for APS-C cameras, but it fits and works on full frame cameras, with the corners of the black image because of the size of the rear lens element. The "EF-S" nomenclature is exclusive original Canon lenses, and they purposely did not fit full frame cameras.


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 21, 2014)

Meh.....

Over $500 for a manual focus lens that is only 1/2 stop faster than a similar priced zoom that is already well regarded. I expect to see the street price around $250-300 if they actually want to sell any. Crop users are usually less likely to use primes so the price had better be attractive.

The 14mm UWA was great because it was wider than the canon zooms available.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Mar 21, 2014)

At least it's ready in a few days...


----------



## BL (Mar 21, 2014)

$500 for a 10mm f2.8 manual focus prime vs. OEM 11mm f4.0 AF zoom IS with a street price of ~$450 :-\

Assuming optically the prime is very good, I still don't understand why anyone would pick up the RokiBowYang, even at a discounted street price of say $350. I own a few of these Korean made lenses and while sharpness peaks like crazy in the mid range apertures, much is left to be desired up to 2 stops from wide open.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Samyang has announced a bunch of mirrorless lenses, as well as a 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens for Canon.



I would be interested to know which mirrorless lenses they have announced? Well here's more info:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/03/21/samyang-announces-new-12mm-f-2-ultra-wide-angle-lens-for-mirrorless-cameras

The 12 mm looks tasty for the NEX... 8)


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 21, 2014)

Kinda bummed that Samyang did not announce anything for us FF shooters, such as a 12mm f/4 or other yummies.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 21, 2014)

dadgummit said:


> ...Over $500 for a manual focus lens that is only 1/2 stop faster than a similar priced zoom that is already well regarded...



The Tokina f2.8 zoom is just as fast, about the same price, has autofocus, also fits a full frame and is equally well-regarded as well. So, I agree with you:



> Meh...


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 21, 2014)

A very anticlimactic announcement after all the hype.


----------



## BL (Mar 21, 2014)

BL said:


> $500 for a 10mm f2.8 manual focus prime vs. OEM 11mm f4.0 AF zoom IS with a street price of ~$450 :-\
> 
> Assuming optically the prime is very good, I still don't understand why anyone would pick up the RokiBowYang, even at a discounted street price of say $350. I own a few of these Korean made lenses and while sharpness peaks like crazy in the mid range apertures, much is left to be desired up to 2 stops from wide open.



oops, i realize not everyone cares to shoot with the M. it's technically not EF-S compatible


----------



## slclick (Mar 21, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> A very anticlimactic announcement after all the hype.



I know! 48 hours of sheer madness.Puts a 7Dmk2 CR1 to shame.


----------



## dcm (Mar 21, 2014)

The 10mm f2.8 isn't really that interesting for an M since its really the EF-S version with a built-in adapter with an overall length over 130mm and weight over 600g. It's like putting any other EF/EF-S lens on the M.

Now the 12mm f2.0 is strictly a CSC/mirrorless lens so it is much smaller - only 59mm and 245g. That's more the size of the other EF-M lenses. This could be an interesting addition to my M kit down the road if I'm willing to give up AF and AE for 2 stops in a wide angle lens. Haven't found myself needing this yet and I already have the 11-22.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> For all those who have been asking for a UWA prime lens specifically designed for APSC, here it is ... but the price is not competitive for a manual lens, I guess it might come down in a few months.





BL said:


> Assuming optically the prime is very good, I still don't understand why anyone would pick up the RokiBowYang, even at a discounted street price of say $350.


Yep, the Tokina 11-16mm is also f/2.8 and can be had for the same price. And for that I get auto-focus, auto-aperture, existing lens profiles, and a great, proven lens. Oh, and I can use filters.

This thing is gonna have to go <$300 to sell well.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 21, 2014)

dcm said:


> Now the 12mm f2.0


When they make that lens cine, it's gonna kill off all their 16mm f/2 sales. Cause the main users of it are video people, and a lot of them are moving to m4/3 mount.

That said, I'll eventually own that lens for m4/3 if its optically strong.


----------



## dcm (Mar 22, 2014)

preppyak said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Now the 12mm f2.0
> ...



Looks like it is intended to compete with the Zeiss Touit 12mm f2.8 lens on some mounts.


----------



## PVS (Mar 22, 2014)

Mountains had shook from little mouse farts.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 23, 2014)

preppyak said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who have been asking for a UWA prime lens specifically designed for APSC, here it is ... but the price is not competitive for a manual lens, I guess it might come down in a few months.
> ...



Agree ... wondering what this brings to the table


----------



## Etienne (Mar 23, 2014)

10mm 2.8 on EFS is not needed with the Tokina 11-16 in place ... But this one is interesting:

Samyang 12 f/2.0 (yes ... 2.0) for EOS-M 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/03/21/samyang-announces-12mm-1-2-0-ncs-cs-wideangle-for-mirrorless?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_4

And it's only 260g ! This would revive my interest in my EOS-M.


----------



## tron (Mar 24, 2014)

LuCoOc said:


> I waited for such a lens for a very long time.
> 
> But a this price I rather take the Canon 10-22. AF + Zoom at lower price and same weight and size.
> 
> If it comes down to about 350€ I might get one.


+1000 I was about to say something similar for the 10-22.


----------



## tron (Mar 24, 2014)

.... or ... Samyang Announces 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens: *Who cares?* ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 24, 2014)

Etienne said:


> 10mm 2.8 on EFS is not needed with the Tokina 11-16 in place ... But this one is interesting:
> 
> Samyang 12 f/2.0 (yes ... 2.0) for EOS-M
> 
> ...



That's right - this 12mm is the WA to get for my NEX system too! 8)


----------



## AJ (Mar 24, 2014)

zzzzz. Wake me up when they add tilt-shift.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

AJ said:


> zzzzz. Wake me up when they add tilt-shift.


You've been sleeping too long, they already have a 24mm f/3.5 tilt-shift lens, but if you are waiting for another one, then go back to sleep ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 27, 2014)

Before complaining about the price, does anyone have links to sample pictures? If it can hold its own up against a Zeiss Distagon 2.8/15mm or a Canon 14mm 2.8 L II then maybe the price is justified. You cannot judge the lens without evidence. 

*Re: autofocus*
I assume this lens is primarily intended for landscape so how essential is autofocusing going to be? 
On a APS-C body with a 10mm lens:
at f/2.8 (wide open): hyperfocal distance = 1.89m (Everything from 3ft to infinity will be in focus)
at f/8 (Near DLA): hyperfocal distance = 0.67m (Everything from 1.6ft to infinity will be in focus)
at f/11 (Past DLA): hyperfocal distance = 0.49m (Everything from 8" to infinity will be in focus)

I don't understand how having AF on a lens of this design would make it significantly better. Someone please explain what I'm missing.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 27, 2014)

So far no pre-listings for the 12mm in the Netherlands


----------



## dcm (Mar 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> So far no pre-listings for the 12mm in the Netherlands



BH has them for pre-order in the US. Last week there was a note about Mar 25 availability, but its gone this week. Might be like the Tamron 150-600 where supply has not caught up to demand so it remains on preorder.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=12mm+f2.0+lens+rokinon&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 27, 2014)

dcm said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > So far no pre-listings for the 12mm in the Netherlands
> ...



I'll have to be patient. I generally (but not always) wait for the price of new camera equipment to come down, and good tests to appear before I buy. Somehow I'm worried that retailers here may forego this lens all together which would be a shame.... Too many offerings from Samyang in the same arena?

Damn that lens looks tasty - and tickles my GAS 8)


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > zzzzz. Wake me up when they add tilt-shift.
> ...


I love CR!


----------

